# Vote for President (USA)



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

Who are you voting for President this year? Please post answer and MBTI/Enneagram type.


----------



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

ENFP. 6w7. Going for Gary Johnson this year.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ESTP, 7w6.

Hillary Clinton


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

ENFP, 4w3, Clinton.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

ESFP 7w6
Voting for Gary Johnson


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ 1w2
Hillary Clinton


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

INTP, Hillary Clinton.

Though can I just say that my *first* choice would've been Martin O'Malley?


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

Intp I would like to vote for trump but..


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP 6w7, Hillary Clinton

Would have loved to have voted Bernie... though I've really appreciated the recent opening up Clinton has done through HONY about her experience as a woman in politics. I think she's had an upward climb and I really admire her for persevering as she has. I think she's got a lot of really good qualities and I think she can be a competent POTUS.

In theory I would also have liked to support Jill Stein but after reading her platform I just had way too many questions about the realism of her goals. 

Trump, on the other hand - I'd rather vote in a potato.

In the future I would love to see some more Democratic Socialist candidates up and coming. I lived for a while in a pretty Democratic Socialist country and I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

GJ

Istp 9w8


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Ugh a public poll, really?

ESFP 7
Voting for Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Bizarro (Sep 12, 2016)

Gary Johnson. He's not perfect, but he's the closest candidate to "vote for me to get left the hell alone" that we have. Socially, he's for doing whatever you want as long as you aren't adversely affecting anyone else. On foreign policy, he's against regime change and world policing. On economics, he's for helping the poor (in a fiscally responsible manner) while not demonizing/punishing those who do well for themselves. Basically a more moderate representation of my own views.

I am 8w7 ENTP


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My first choice was Lincoln Chaffee.



Simpson17866 said:


> INTP, Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Though can I just say that my *first* choice would've been Martin O'Malley?


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Rubio. I want an establishment candidate...just not Hillary.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not American. I'm INFP. My vote would depend on the state where I lived in. In states that are not going to be swing states most likely, i would probably support a 3rd-party. It would be Stein (Northeast and/or Democratic stronghold) or Libertarian (Northwest or Republican stronghold). If i lived in a swing state, i would vote Donald Trump, not because I like him but mainly because I oppose Hillary Clinton.

My important issues are:
Foreign Policy: I think Trump would do this better than Clinton (more isolationist, diplomatic relations with Russia and Middle East)
Social Security: No big difference. Trump said that he would keep the current social security system
Minorities: There are no big differences for the LGBT-community. Trump said some racial comments. But Hillary Clinton also insulted a lot of people and is dishonest.
Climate Change: Clinton > Trump. Clear. But more actions should be taken than what Clinton proposed. The only party that could guarantee that this would become one of the most important issues ever (and do something about it) is the Green Party.
Legalization of Marijuana: Both Trump and Clinton support medical marijuana but i want legalization of recreational marijuana, and therefore I should support a 3rd candidate
Political system reformed: The two-state system is corrupt.

I wanted to have Bernie Sanders as president, but because Clinton cheated, i oppose her, and prefer Trump. If Sanders was candidate, i would always have voted Sanders. I would also supported Rubio if we faced a Rubio-Clinton election. Although he would have to changed some stances (but they always do). There was also a possibility i would have supported Kasich or Christie but I was not entirely sure. I would have voted Clinton if we faced a Bush - Clinton election. If Cruz or another Republican would have been chosen as nominee, i would have picked the 3rd candidate in almost all cases.

Complicated, i know.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Infp, 5w4

Hillary Clinton for Prison 2016 roud:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

second comment
esfp 7w6
Everybody Sucks 2016
We need a do over. Worst election ever.
Clinton: Too Machiavellian, foreign policy is too interventionist. Her record is not good. She has never met a war powers resolution that she didn't like. She supported the Iraq war and never asked questions, even though it was obvious, at least to me, that the war was based on lies. She supported the coup d'etat in Honduras in 2009. She's a nightmare but, at least, I can criticize her based on the issues.
Trump: He's a loose cannon. He speaks before he thinks. He is tactless and rude, not to mention prejudiced. He has no government experience. He is focused on himself. I don't know why he wants to be president. He could start a war by accident, just because of his big mouth.
Stein: She's very nice. She has great ideas. I think that she's very passionate. She has no government experience. I don't know if she is able to implement her great ideas. The Greens made a huge tactical error by not pushing Congressional candidates, as well as a presidential candidate. She will get no support, and it will be very discouraging.
Johnson: He is nice. He's actually entertaining. Former governor so he has government experience. He made a huge gaffe with Aleppo, but, at least, he had enough humility to admit that he is a human and humans blank. I don't think that he will start a war. He seems clueless about foreign policy. I will probably vote for him because he seems more harmless than Clinton or Trump.

None of these candidates is really qualified to be president. I liked Lincoln Chaffee. He understood foreign policy and the value of diplomacy. He is a Democrat but was formerly a Republican senator. In 2003, he was the only Republican to vote against Bush's war powers resolution. He isn't afraid to take chances. He shows qualities of leadership. He is also a former governor, so he can make a budget. Unfortunately, the media ignored him and killed off his chances of getting anywhere in the Democratic primaries.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

INFP for Hillary

I am actually Libertarian but the reason why I voted for Hillary is because for the sake of change I just want to see a woman be president. I mean we already had a black president why not shake the boat again and have a woman be president? I don't really align with the democratic party's values or Hillary Clinton that much but to see a woman become president would be a great thing to me, it would signify change in the U.S and I would welcome that. I also think that men and women think a certain way, so it would be interesting to me when a different mentality/ viewpoint such as a women's viewpoint is brought into the fold as being the president. 

Also just from judging Donald Trump's comments alone, they tell me he is unfit to be president and doesn't have the mentality or maturity to hold such an important position as such as the president.

But that is only if I HAD to vote. Otherwise, I wouldn't vote for any of the candidates at all because I think this 2016 election has become more of a cat fight of insults and "who did what when the cameras rolling."


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

G0lde said:


> Who are you voting for President this year? Please post answer and MBTI/Enneagram type.


They're all religious freaks, is there an atheist candidate available?

---

Ok, not being american, I might choose Jerry White. Just picked the candidate that doesn't look retarded, senile, neurotic or psychorigid. Though I'm afraid he's just another SJW, far from my ideal of progress, judging by the slogan of his party. Still better than the rest.

yours truly, 

ENTP


----------



## Loeveangel (Nov 7, 2015)

INFP, 4w5, not voting.


----------

